# Supersetting squats and deadlifts... A good idea?



## Zombocalypse (Nov 26, 2017)

Supersetting squats and deadlifts... A good idea?



A long time ago, a veteran bodybuilder advised me to superset squats and deadlifts, telling me that it'll make me grow like crazy. I love both exercises, but I believe then and now that each of them deserve their own special time.

What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 26, 2017)

If I squat I'd do some light deads for as many reps as I could as a sort of finisher, and vice versa. Just wouldn't overdo them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 27, 2017)

I think you need to find a better source of advice.

If yer squatting and deadlifting with any appreciable weight then supersetting the two would seem laughable.

If yer talking CrossFit style ridiculous training then sure, go fer it.
Else focus on going balls deep on one of those movements in yer sesh and get nuts with a finisher if yer feeling froggy - an iso movement or a lightweight compound would fit the bill.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 27, 2017)

for me they have thier own day split by 3 days, too much strain on the back any other way


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2017)

Here's my take on it; what you gain is not worth the loss in gym weight. You have to peel so much off the lift it seems like there is little benefit. Assuming you do squats first and you do drop some weight of the bar, the idea of starting a dead lift fatigued may invite an injury. There doesn't seem like a standard answer for both lifts to coexist so just play with them both to find their home.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

Spread em out, I rest 3 days in between. It is 2 of the biggest kids on the block, I would not take them on on the same training day. 
I have known people who did and tried to really hit it hard and their backs paid for it, I would be most concerned with an injury in waiting.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2017)

Supersetting the two? No. Unless you're doing super light weight for a shit load of reps. But that sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen. 

Doing both in the same session is a different story. I've been doing that for some time now and enjoy it actually. Can't go balls out on both tho.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 1, 2017)

Definitely would not super set them, and in the same vein, wouldn't recommend doing them with too short of rest periods either. First off, doing heavy sets with both of these is incredibly taxing, so supersetting both of them would really not be a fun experience. Similarily it will but a lot of stress on your back.

I'd recommend doing them separate (if on the same day, I've heard do squats first then deadlifts, just what I've heard) with longer rest periods between sets (atleast 2-3minutes, Dr. Brad Schoenfeld has recently discussed some research he's done regarding hypertrophy, and has found that too short of rest periods for compound movements such as squats and deadlifts have diminshing returns, with a good "sweet spot" being 2-3 minute rest periods).


----------



## EWO86 (Jan 10, 2018)

Idk... I like the idea of occasionally doing that maybe to change up a routine.

Try it and see if it works, but be safe w it and don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 10, 2018)

Gotta ask yourself what are you looking to accomplish in the gym? A superset using really light weight ehh. Youre better off going at each movement with full focus and gas in the tank. You can do them in the same work out but a superset isn’t necessarily optimal for these movements. I actually have set up a circuit using a sumo deadlift, goblet squat and then ball leg curls but that’s for my female clients...


----------



## JaredH (Jan 29, 2018)

If I do deads then I might do light squat or vic3 versa. That's just me. Super setting seems like excessive strain on your lower back.


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 3, 2018)

these are the two best and most efficient movements, I do them 3 times every week of the day, I needed years to achieve adaptation


----------



## 3ddd (Feb 6, 2018)

Sometimes ill do volume deads after squats.  I wouldnt superset though, I think each lift requires specific focus and dedication if your trying to move big weight.  If your doing a crossfit style circuit workout your not moving weight anyway so go ahead.


----------

